# Quiz:  Which Baby Animal Are You?



## NicNak (May 7, 2009)

Quiz:  Which baby animal are you?


------------------------------------------------------------------------
My results

*You're a lion cub!*
What's cuter than a regular baby animal? A baby animal that's sound asleep, curled up in a ball. Baby lions love to sleep, and we get the feeling you do, too. Lion cubs don't sleep all the time -- every once in a while, they get up for a quick burst of activity, and then follow that up with a nap. Lions sometimes fall asleep in weird positions, so you might be the kind of person who falls asleep at school, at work, or at the movies. Sometimes lions are called "the king of the jungle," but since you're just a sleepy little cub, it seems more appropriate to call you "the king of cuddling" or maybe "the queen of cuteness." Now that you have your result, you can go back to sleep if you want. Sweet dreams, snuggle-face!


----------



## Halo (May 7, 2009)

*You're a lion cub!*

What's cuter than a regular baby animal? A baby animal that's sound asleep, curled up in a ball. Baby lions love to sleep, and we get the feeling you do, too. Lion cubs don't sleep all the time -- every once in a while, they get up for a quick burst of activity, and then follow that up with a nap. Lions sometimes fall asleep in weird positions, so you might be the kind of person who falls asleep at school, at work, or at the movies. Sometimes lions are called "the king of the jungle," but since you're just a sleepy little cub, it seems more appropriate to call you "the king of cuddling" or maybe "the queen of cuteness." Now that you have your result, you can go back to sleep if you want. Sweet dreams, snuggle-face!


----------



## forgetmenot (May 7, 2009)

I am a Baby Panda cute independant  sorry don't know how to cut and paste article to the site mary


----------



## SoSo (May 7, 2009)

I am a zebra, cool, like them.
SoSo


----------



## white page (May 7, 2009)

You're a baby zebra!
All baby animals are cute, but no other animal is cute in exactly the same sweet, stripy way that you are. Zebra stripes are like fingerprints -- no two zebras have exactly the same pattern. Baby zebras are very playful, and they spend lots of time nuzzling each other. If another zebra has an itchy back or messy hair, you'll fix the problem with your teeth. You and your friends sort of have an agreement: If you nibble my back, I'll nibble yours. To stay out of danger, zebras listen closely to everything that's going on around them. They can turn their ears in almost any direction. (If you share that ability, we beg you to record a video and post it online.)

.


----------



## Jazzey (May 7, 2009)

You're a baby zebra!
All baby animals are cute, but no other animal is cute in exactly the same sweet, stripy way that you are. Zebra stripes are like fingerprints -- no two zebras have exactly the same pattern. Baby zebras are very playful, and they spend lots of time nuzzling each other. If another zebra has an itchy back or messy hair, you'll fix the problem with your teeth. You and your friends sort of have an agreement: If you nibble my back, I'll nibble yours. To stay out of danger, zebras listen closely to everything that's going on around them. They can turn their ears in almost any direction. (If you share that ability, we beg you to record a video and post it online.)

:lol:  I'm just now noticing how many of us are zebras...maybe we're in the same herd?


----------



## boi (May 7, 2009)

im a baby zebra too !


----------



## texasgirl (May 7, 2009)

I am a lion cub.  Wanted to be a puppy since I am a dog person!

TG


----------



## Chain Lightning (May 7, 2009)

You're a baby zebra!

All baby animals are cute, but no other animal is cute in exactly the same sweet, stripy way that you are. Zebra stripes are like fingerprints -- no two zebras have exactly the same pattern. Baby zebras are very playful, and they spend lots of time nuzzling each other. If another zebra has an itchy back or messy hair, you'll fix the problem with your teeth. You and your friends sort of have an agreement: If you nibble my back, I'll nibble yours. To stay out of danger, zebras listen closely to everything that's going on around them. They can turn their ears in almost any direction. (If you share that ability, we beg you to record a video and post it online.)


----------



## poohbear (May 7, 2009)

I guess I really AM a rare breed!  I got "Baby Panda". Only 15% of people got that, according to the quiz stats. Hmmm.  I don't know whether to think I'm unique or a freak! lol!

--Poohbear


----------



## Mari (May 7, 2009)

You're a baby zebra!


----------



## ladylore (May 7, 2009)

You're a baby zebra!
All baby animals are cute, but no other animal is cute in exactly the same sweet, stripy way that you are. Zebra stripes are like fingerprints -- no two zebras have exactly the same pattern. Baby zebras are very playful, and they spend lots of time nuzzling each other. If another zebra has an itchy back or messy hair, you'll fix the problem with your teeth. You and your friends sort of have an agreement: If you nibble my back, I'll nibble yours. To stay out of danger, zebras listen closely to everything that's going on around them. They can turn their ears in almost any direction. (If you share that ability, we beg you to record a video and post it online.)


----------



## Meg (May 8, 2009)

You're a baby giraffe!

Do you ever get the feeling that everyone you meet wants to be your friend? Giraffes are tall enough to spot danger from far away, so other animals really like hanging out with them. (Or maybe they just can't resist your long, lovely eyelashes?) You seem like someone who watches over your friends, trying to keep them out of trouble. You're pretty quiet, but that doesn't mean you're not paying attention. If you stay out late or wake up early, you still seem just as friendly and alert as ever. Giraffes typically sleep less than two hours a day, but you don't need much beauty sleep -- you're cute enough already.

Well, I _do_ have very long eyelashes :yup:


----------



## why (Aug 14, 2009)

You're a lion cub!
What's cuter than a regular baby animal? A baby animal that's sound asleep, curled up in a ball. Baby lions love to sleep, and we get the feeling you do, too. Lion cubs don't sleep all the time -- every once in a while, they get up for a quick burst of activity, and then follow that up with a nap. Lions sometimes fall asleep in weird positions, so you might be the kind of person who falls asleep at school, at work, or at the movies. Sometimes lions are called "the king of the jungle," but since you're just a sleepy little cub, it seems more appropriate to call you "the king of cuddling" or maybe "the queen of cuteness." Now that you have your result, you can go back to sleep if you want. Sweet dreams, snuggle-face!

Like this quiz? Send it to a friend!

Knew I'd be a type of cat. :zzz:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 14, 2009)

"Snuggle face"?


----------



## why (Aug 14, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> "Snuggle face"?




:yeahthat:

:lol:


----------

